# Beyond Creation tabs? The Aura (song)



## Basti (May 26, 2013)

In essence, I'm shouting out to any fans and such who might have/ might want to learn this song.


Now it's one of my favourite songs and I would like to learn it myself, there are no tabs to be found and there's a shortage of cover videos that could have served as visual aids. 
I'm more than willing to do the work myself, I'm inexperienced and used to relying on tabs and this is the perfect song for me to study in terms of musicality, influences, and so on...however it would mean jumping very much into the deep end which is why I would appreciate any help you can give in order to make it as accurate as possible (also I'm tuned half a step down..whoops). So far I have the first minute down (very roughly) including the _first solo_, for whoever wants to give it a spin:


```
0:40-ish START

e |--------------------------------------------|------------------------------|
B |--------------------------------------------|------------------------------|
G |-7(b)-7(b)(r)--5----------8--11(b)-11(b)(r)-|-------------------------5-7-8|
D |-----------------7(b)(r)--------------------|-7---8-5-7-8\--/-5-7-8--------|

e|-----------------------------------------------------------|
B|7-8-10------7-8-10----7-8-10-11---7-8-10-11----------------|
G|-------5-7-8-------7-8----------7-8-----------------7-8-11-|
D|----------------------------------------------7-8-10-------|

e|---------------------------------------------------|
B|---------------------------------------------------|
G|12-7-3-0-3-7-12-8-4-0-4-8-12-8-4-0-14(b)--12---\---|
D|---------------------------------------------------|

1:00-ish FINISH
```


Any and all advice, opinions and comments are welcome


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 27, 2013)

A+ for effort and A+ for a great band choice


----------



## Basti (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for commenting. I just wish I had any more of a clue...there are definitely a couple of notes missing where I put that slide from 5 and back again, the other notes I'm quite confident about though. I'm afraid there are a couple of tricky note lengths in there one would have to work out without GP. 
Tuning is also an issue. I know they have an 8 and a 7...I'm in drop G#/Ab and the very first rhythm section seems to fit that tuning but then that solo is clearly in standard due to that tapping arpeggio which relies on the open G...
Welp.


----------



## Xardoniak (May 27, 2013)

Holy shit that is an awesome bass intro.


----------



## Basti (May 27, 2013)

The more you listen to it the more you notice amazing parts in it. 

Okay I slightly edited the tab, I might give the second solo a go in a bit.


----------



## Basti (May 27, 2013)

Second solo underway! It worked in a different tuning from the first but the notes are right  
you tell me...


```
second solo 3:05-3:38

h, p= hammer on, pull off
t or (t)= tap dat
(b), (r)= bend, release
eb |-------------------------------------------------------------|
Bb |---------------------------------7p3p0-2h3p2---t9p3p0-6p3p0--|
Gb |-7(p)6\4-6---6-6-7-6-4-6-4-4---------------------------------|
Db |--------------------------7-7-6------------------------------|

turbo legato
eb |------------------------------------------------------------------|
Bb |-(t)10p6p3p0(t)9p6p3p0(t)10p6p3p0(t)12p6p3p0(t)10p6p3p0(t)9p6p3p0-|
Gb |------------------------------------------------------------------|
Db |------------------------------------------------------------------|

eb |--------------------------------|
Bb |-/7---9-10-9h10-9(b-r-b-r)9-----|
Gb |----------------------------7-6-|
Db |--------------------------------|

eb |----------10-14p10-------10-16-13---------13-19-16-13-16-13----------|
Bb |--------12---------12--12---------15-12-15-------------------15-14---|
Gb |------11-------------11----------------------------------------------|
Db |--9/12---------------------------------------------------------------|
Bb |-9-------------------------------------------------------------------|
```


----------

